# Photos from Poland



## Happy Honey Farm (Feb 14, 2010)

:banana:Nice beehives


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Great pictures, many thanks for sharing! Could you tell us, what is average yield (how much you collect) of honey per hive per year? Also, I noticed that the pictures come from different sources - is it all your hives?


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

Why do some hives have boards leading down to the ground?


----------



## Hamp54 (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## pszczelarz (Mar 15, 2013)

I collect about 7 gallons per hive per year. 
This hives are not my. I want to show you how different is polish apiary.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, it is different and really beautiful!


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

MelanieWoosley said:


> Why do some hives have boards leading down to the ground?




I am guessing those are "LANDING BOARDS" or "RAMPS" for the bees to walk in


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

I noticed in pic/link #4 those boxes look to be med-shallow boxes, according to the paint colors, do they use the same size boxes for supers and brood?


----------



## pszczelarz (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, it's true, those are "LANDING BOARDS" or "RAMPS" for the bees to walk in.
D1here- I don't understand what it means, but 
In Poland we have about 7 types of hive. Sometimes frames in supers are different than frames in brood. (another dimension)
The most hives in Poland have warms walls. 
I have hives like in this scheme. 
http://www.atpszczoly.pl/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/ul-wielkopolski-standard.jpg
https://plus.google.com/photos/105277335922727053633/albums/5143157207157952913?banner=pwa

What is the average price of honey in USA ?


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

pszczelarz said:


> Yes, it's true, those are "LANDING BOARDS" or "RAMPS" for the bees to walk in.
> D1here- I don't understand what it means,
> *Most of us use LANGSTROTH hives that will consit of two 9 and 5/8 inch deep brood chambers on bottom with two 6 and 5/8 inch medium superson top for honey to be stored in*
> The most hives in Poland have warms walls.
> ...


hopefully this will help you understand


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

pszczelarz said:


> I collect about 7 gallons per hive per year.
> This hives are not my. I want to show you how different is polish apiary.


 Well
if you are using Lang hives, than, there is not much difference with USA:
"Most of us use LANGSTROTH hives that will consit of two 9 and 5/8 inch deep brood chambers on bottom with two 6 and 5/8 inch medium supers"

Also, you sort of contradict yourself -in the attached hive drawings you show the hive, which is not Lang to my taste..it is more like AZ-hive. Is this right? _Oldtimer_ posted the link to photo-gallery with many different beautiful beehives:



Oldtimer said:


> .....
> http://www.thehoneygatherers.com/html/ataglance_6.html


----------



## pszczelarz (Mar 15, 2013)

I didn't say that in the photos are LANGSTROTH hives!! In Poland Langstroth hive is very rare. We are using dadant hives or other Polish types of hives. 
For exemple: photo 1. WIELKOPOLSKI hives, photo 2. DADANT hives, photo 3. WIELKOPOLSKI hives, photo 4. APIPOL hives. 
This says something to you?


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

pszczelarz said:


> I didn't say that in the photos are LANGSTROTH hives!!


 I guess, I mixed up. I referred to the post #11 where in red says that "Most of us use LANGSTROTH hives..." - I misunderstood, it was not your words... It was a comment. My fault, sorry about that.


----------

